# Any members of the Belfry?



## gazrow (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all, 

I live very close to the Belfry and have had a chat with the membership guys at the club after deciding not to renew my membership at Aston Wood - I'm just looking for a bit of feedback about your membership, any highlights or things I should be warned about if I was to join?

Gareth


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 8, 2017)

Hovis is a member. Sure he'll be along soon.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Mar 8, 2017)

Aye think there is at least one. Iirc he said the pace of play is quite slow, especially on the Derby not so much on the PGA National (but still slow)


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

yes i am a member for my sins.  

what membership are you looking at? 

the things i like about the belfry might not necessarily be what you like. but they are:

. great greens and great drainage 
. the course is always as good as it can be kept
. never have temps or fairway mats 
. quiet in the week
. no silly rules like changing shoes in the car park
. i can use my phone anywhere on site 
. almost non existent dress code
. online booking system is great 
. some good competitions are run against other clubs 

. great range and practice facilities 
the girls in the shop are brilliant 
. food is very tasty (25% discount) 

the things i dont like 

. soooooo many bandits. 

i tee off at 7.50 and they're still working on the course 
. organisation is very poor.  one department doesn't speak to the other.  
. comp scores take forever to publish. 
. it can be stupid busy at peak times (that's why im a 5 day member) 
. idiots on society days wearing stupid trousers and. spraying the ball all over the place not shouting fore and none of them seem to know what a rake is) 

alot of people get put off by how busy it is.  even on weekends members get the first hour of tee times.  if you can tee off at 8.00 on a weekend then its a fast round. 
one of my playing partners is a sun downer member and he said rounds are not too slow.  
I'll pm you my number and call me if you want some more specific info


----------



## rosecott (Mar 9, 2017)

hovis said:



			yes i am a member for my sins.  

the things i like about the belfry might not necessarily be what you like. but they are:
. 
. no silly rules like changing shoes in the car park
. i can use my phone anywhere on site 
. almost non existent dress code
.
		
Click to expand...

How things have changed.

My son took me there for my 60th birthday treat (sadly, that's nearly 20 years ago). He had obtained a forged handicap certificate as they insisted that he had one. The vey first thing that happened was that the starter bollocked him for having his shirt outside his trousers.


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

rosecott said:



			How things have changed.

My son took me there for my 60th birthday treat (sadly, that's nearly 20 years ago). He had obtained a forged handicap certificate as they insisted that he had one. The vey first thing that happened was that the starter bollocked him for having his shirt outside his trousers.
		
Click to expand...

when i first joined i decided to buy some shorts from the shop.  when i stood on the first tee 10 minutes later the starter said '' you can't wear those, there's a pocket on the side "

i said your having a laugh mate, i just bought them from here.  

the new owners have dramatically changed the belfry and being American they will do anything to ass kiss the paying guests.  the upshot is the club put alot of their profit back into the course's.


----------



## Crocodile JD (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm a member of both Belfry (PGA and Derby 7day) and Aston Wood currently by virtue of the fact that I've gone the opposite way

I.E. I'm leaving the Belfry end of March and have joined Aston Wood already

Belfry courses are undeniably very good in deed but the booking and time slots available for members is atrocious. At certain times of the year it is a real struggle to get anything and when you do you will often encounter 5 and a half hour rounds (I've walked off many times)

Also the comps are run appallingly which is incredible to think when they have the PGA centre and are supposed to be a model of excellence

It's not a dig on anyone personally as all the guys up there are really nice. It's just that they are entirely geared up for corporate


----------



## PCWOX (Mar 9, 2017)

Does your membership not include The Brabazon?

Playing there next Thursday about midday.  Is it likely to be very busy?  Also, assume I won't be asked for a HCP Cerificate?  Can push trolleys be used currently? Sorry for the questions chaps


----------



## Crocodile JD (Mar 9, 2017)

Just phoned the club and there is a trolley and buggy ban in force currently on the Brab and the PGA but just not the Derby

The Brab is actually the worst of the 3 courses for water at this time of year as it is lower and the fairways are very soft and squidgy in many places

I'm actually playing the Brab tomorrow as we are using our free vouchers up before the end of March that you get in your Derby/PGA membership

My membership doesn't include the Brab although for more money it could have. However a few of us in our group got 2 x 4 ball vouchers each last renewal, as reward for quick payment of subs I think plus I also played members v staff on there so although it is not in my membership I actually play it quite a lot.

 But to be honest it is a waste of a voucher to have left it till now as the course is far from it's best currently. It does dry pretty quickly if the weather is kind though as drainage is v good and they are all over it in terms of doing all they can to keep it as best as it can be

I'd be amazed if you get asked for h'cap certs because as already mentioned by others the atmosphere and emphasis is on making sure everyone has an enjoyable stay


----------



## HOGS1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Recommended HC is 24 or below for both Brabazon and PGA National at the Belfry, you will not be challeneged for a certificate. The courses are starting to dry out but recent downpoors have kept trollies off the Brabazon and PGA National this week. 

Only 14 players booked on the Brabazon on the 16th, contact the Belfry after 8am on the day of play and they will give you an update on course conditions and whether Trollies/Buggies are allowed. 

Any member playing within the Member only tee times should not experience round times of more than 4 hours 40 minutes per round. If playing between 9am and 2.30pm at the weekends, round times can go to 5 hours, however the courses are ranged to effectively keep round times below 5 hours.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 9, 2017)

HOGS1 said:



			Recommended HC is 24 or below for both Brabazon and PGA National at the Belfry, you will not be challeneged for a certificate. The courses are starting to dry out but recent downpoors have kept trollies off the Brabazon and PGA National this week. 

Only 14 players booked on the Brabazon on the 16th, contact the Belfry after 8am on the day of play and they will give you an update on course conditions and whether Trollies/Buggies are allowed. 

Any member playing within the Member only tee times should not experience round times of more than 4 hours 40 minutes per round. If playing between 9am and 2.30pm at the weekends, round times can go to 5 hours, however the courses are ranged to effectively keep round times below 5 hours.
		
Click to expand...

(I know i'm a very new forum member but...)

If that doesn't sound like a corporate "someone wants to know what the Belfry is like on the GM forum, we better set up a user and give the info they want to hear" I don't know what it is! First post and wording straight off a flyer!


----------



## PCWOX (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for the answers chaps.  Will check on trolleys again on the day we play before we set off.


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

you will never experience a long round of golf if you are able to tee off in the alloted membership tee times.  i do understand that alot of people cant play during these times.  however, i have played members courses such as Whittington heath on a Saturday and also had a 5 hour round.  that's golf these days i suppose


----------



## Dasit (Mar 9, 2017)

hairball_89 said:



			(I know i'm a very new forum member but...)

If that doesn't sound like a corporate "someone wants to know what the Belfry is like on the GM forum, we better set up a user and give the info they want to hear" I don't know what it is! First post and wording straight off a flyer!
		
Click to expand...

what is wrong with that?

Sounds like good service.


----------



## gazrow (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback all - hovis I'll give you a call if that's ok.

Crocodile JD - Aston Wood is a great club, lovely course too. I'm only leaving as I have a 4 month old baby and want to be somewhere closer to home.

Gareth


----------



## Crocodile JD (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi Gareth yes it's a nice club I used to be a member before joining the Belfry

I know the course is not quite up to Belfry standard but it is a nice track as you say and continues to improve all be it slowly by Belfry pace (Belfry can put a new bunker in and have it in play within a couple of weeks !!)

But the things I really missed with the Belfry and what I'm most looking forward to at Aston Wood are:
- Proper club feel with comps and clubhouse
- Having a much wider selection of playing times without the hassle of trying to book decent times (and the disappointment of not getting times often)
- Range is also adjacent to first tee which is nice
- And dare I say it, no having to walk off, especially the Derby which is rammed with Â£79 play and stay visitors from all over the country

The best thing would be to hook up with other members if you can maybe you already know some (Hovis?) as the booking system is blind so you don't get to know members quickly and you'll need to share booking duties if you intend playing on the weekend

Good luck and good luck with your new addition to the family


----------



## t0m (Mar 9, 2017)

I'm at the belfry end of the month is it electric trolley s they ban or all types


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

t0m said:



			I'm at the belfry end of the month is it electric trolley s they ban or all types
		
Click to expand...

all trolleys mate.  i recon you'll be ok by the end of the month.  just take your stand bag in case


----------



## t0m (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks I hope it is there for 2 days and my bag ways a ton


----------



## hovis (Mar 9, 2017)

t0m said:



			Thanks I hope it is there for 2 days and my bag ways a ton
		
Click to expand...

the belfry make a fortune on buggies and trolleys so they'll lift the ban at the earliest opportunity


----------



## t0m (Mar 25, 2017)

Really looking forward to playing this weekend any tips for the course specific things i need to avoid


----------



## hovis (Mar 25, 2017)

t0m said:



			Really looking forward to playing this weekend any tips for the course specific things i need to avoid
		
Click to expand...

what course?


----------



## rob_golf1 (Mar 25, 2017)

t0m said:



			Really looking forward to playing this weekend any tips for the course specific things i need to avoid
		
Click to expand...

The trees, bunkers and the lakes. Stay out of those and you will be fine!


----------



## t0m (Mar 26, 2017)

We played the Derby yesterday and brab today shattered now. Was nice but i think the Celtic manor edges it. Been good to play it again in the summer


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 26, 2017)

t0m said:



			We played the Derby yesterday and brab today shattered now. Was nice but i think the Celtic manor edges it. Been good to play it again in the summer
		
Click to expand...

Thats good to hear. 

Played brabazon in October and loved it. 

Playing Roman Road and 2012 in two weeks and then Brabazon on way home. 

Did id you got for the 10th?


----------



## hovis (Mar 27, 2017)

t0m said:



			We played the Derby yesterday and brab today shattered now. Was nice but i think the Celtic manor edges it. Been good to play it again in the summer
		
Click to expand...

even us members won't play the brab until may


----------



## PCWOX (Mar 27, 2017)

The No Laying Up boys were playing the Brabazon the other day.  Wonder if they got a complimentary media round?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2017)

hovis said:



			even us members won't play the brab until may
		
Click to expand...

Is it that bad condition until then?

world you recommend PGA over Brab this time of year?


----------



## PCWOX (Mar 27, 2017)

I played The Brabazon on 16th March 2017.  Sure, it wasn't in perfect condition, but still pretty good in my opinion.  Had a great day all the same, as we got lucky with the weather, and it is great to play a piece of Ryder Cup History


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 27, 2017)

PCWOX said:



			I played The Brabazon on 16th March 2017.  Sure, it wasn't in perfect condition, but still pretty good in my opinion.  Had a great day all the same, as we got lucky with the weather, and it is great to play a piece of Ryder Cup History
		
Click to expand...

Live played it before an like the course. Haven't paid the PGA yet. 

The pga can be gotten for a decent rate with the offers online (approx Â£25), where as Brabazon as of April is gonna be Â£90. Would rather play the course in better condition tbh.


----------



## hovis (Mar 27, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Is it that bad condition until then?

world you recommend PGA over Brab this time of year?
		
Click to expand...

it drains the worse of the three courses and looks really somber without all the greenery and flowers that you get on the summer.  the pga looks the same all year round as its links designed.   
if its your first time playing the brab just be prepared to be left a little underwhelmed.  its still a good test of golf though as it plays looooooong when the fairways are soft


----------



## t0m (Mar 27, 2017)

Greens on the Darby were really poor a lot of pitch marks a lot of gur and bunkers with no sand.

Brab fairways were a little soft greens better but not what i was expecting. Didn't go for the 10th as people were still on the green and was trying to speed things up a little


----------



## hovis (Mar 27, 2017)

t0m said:



			Greens on the Darby were really poor a lot of pitch marks a lot of gur and bunkers with no sand.

Brab fairways were a little soft greens better but not what i was expecting. Didn't go for the 10th as people were still on the green and was trying to speed things up a little
		
Click to expand...

those gur bunkers are all brand new and bedding in.  I'm surprised you haven't said "why have they used pot bunkers on a parkland course!!!!!  that's our main gripe


----------

